# In Police Shooting of Miners, South Africa Charges Miners; Then, "Provisionally" Lifts Charges



## Costas (Aug 31, 2012)

Βάσει ενός παλιού νόμου της εποχής του απαρτχάιντ (μεταξικού, θα λέγαμε εδώ), τους κατηγορεί ως τρόπον τινά 'ηθικούς *συν*αυτουργούς' στο φόνο των συναδέλφων τους απεργών από την αστυνομία! Το άρθρο έχει κι άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες. (NYT)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Τελικά, οι κατηγορίες αποσύρθηκαν («προσωρινά»)...

*South Africa Lifts Charges of Murder in Mine Strike*


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2012)

Κι άλλα:

Τέσσερις εργαζόμενους σε ορυχείο χρυσού στη Βόρειο Αφρική τραυμάτισαν φύλακες σε ορυχείο κοντά στο Γιοχάνεσμπουργκ, όταν άνοιξαν πυρ με πλαστικές σφαίρες εναντίον απεργών εργατών.

Το ορυχείο ανήκει σε εταιρεία, στην οποία έχουν μετοχές ο ανιψιός του προέδρου της Ν.Αφρικής, Τζέικομπ Ζούμα και ο εγγονός του Νέλσον Μαντέλα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2012)

Με πρόλαβε ο Κώστας που το ανέβασε γιατί, όταν το πρωτοδιάβασα, αποφάσισα να το ξανακοιτάξω πριν το φέρω εδώ, είχα αμφιβολίες για το κατά πόσο είχα καταλάβει σωστά, τόσο τρελό μου φάνηκε. Περίμενα ότι θα τους έριχναν και κάποια ποινή για ψυχική οδύνη, που αναγκάστηκαν οι αστυνομικοί να σκοτώσουν τόσους ανθρώπους και να μη μπορούν να κοιμηθούν τη νύχτα από τις τύψεις.


----------

